# Second car insurance?



## Far Corfe (15 Sep 2006)

Hi Guys & Gals

Has anybody there got a second car insured? Best quote i am getting is 1600 third party from the insurer of my regular car, but as the second car will be safely garaged and seldom used this seems high.

The car is a mazda convertible imported from the Uk by the previous owner now registered with irish plates.

Anybody any experience of this?


----------



## RS2K (15 Sep 2006)

What year? How old are you?

You may be able to get a limited miles classic car policy, which will be good value.

Early MX-5's were 1989 I think.


----------



## Far Corfe (15 Sep 2006)

Hi thanks for the reply

I am in my 40s the car is 92. I think classic car means 25 years or older. One insurance company i rang told me this.


----------



## bacchus (15 Sep 2006)

May be have a chat with these guys at   http://www.mx5ireland.com/
Some car clubs have special insurance deals with insurance companies.


----------



## Far Corfe (15 Sep 2006)

bacchus said:


> May be have a chat with these guys at   http://www.mx5ireland.com/
> Some car clubs have special insurance deals with insurance companies.




Thanks Bacchus emailed them.


----------



## r2d2 (15 Sep 2006)

Why can't an Irish Insurance company have the cop on to realise that there are some of us out here who would be happy to pay 400/500 per year to insure a "weekend" car like the MX5 ?? We can go and insure a classic and/or vintage car but not a more up to date model (and one that still has to undergo an NCT and thereby should be safer-ish).......There is disposable income in this country and some of us are mature enough to respect our cars and those that use our roads.......I would love someone from the insurance industry to come back and give me a straight answer on this...!

r2d2


----------



## bacchus (18 Sep 2006)

r2d2 said:


> Why can't an Irish Insurance company have the cop on to realise that there are some of us out here who would be happy to pay 400/500 per year to insure a "weekend" car like the MX5


 
Caroll Nash does exactly that ....


----------



## r2d2 (18 Sep 2006)

Bacchus...

One of my mates tried them recently for this and was told they didn't do it !....I'll ask them directly myself...Thanks for the info....

r2d2


----------



## bacchus (18 Sep 2006)

r2d2 said:


> Bacchus...
> One of my mates tried them recently for this and was told they didn't do it !....I'll ask them directly myself...Thanks for the info....
> r2d2


 
unless they have changed their targetted audiance as they all do time to time...
Few years back, one could get this type of insurance with/through them 
for any Porsche (even if it was not a air-cooled flat six  ) as long as he was member of Porsche Club Ireland.
It was about €600 per year for full comp & limited mileage & had to be a second car.  Though, I can not remember if the car had to be 20 year old + or not.


----------



## 911 (12 Oct 2006)

A classic car policy will only apply to cars over 20 years old. Try First Ireland Risk Management in Dublin. I have allways found them to be a lot cheaper than Carole Nash for various classic/sportscars. I would think from my experience that on a second car policy for an old MX5 they will quote you about 500/600 fully comp, limited milage 4,000 miles


----------



## john m (12 Oct 2006)

I have a second car insured, its a Honda Beat (mid engined soft top) and I only pay about €600/year for the insurance, its not a limited mileage policy and its full comp. My insurance is with Hibernian (both cars) but as I was the only person named on both policies they knew I wasnt just insuring the car for someone else. It started out expensive (over €2k) but has come down in a big way over the last few years, the main reason it was expensive is they do not want soft tops on their books and the price them out of the market, also remember that its a second car so that you start from ZERO no claims bonus even if your first car has full NCB. I have this car since 2002 so I have built up my NCB on the second car and that is why its so much cheaper now than before. Your current NCB will not be applied to a second car. I have only put about 1500km/year on the car and it seems expensive for that low mileage but the insurance company rightly say that even when the car is idle (in garage/drive way) it still can be stolen and needs to be insured properly.


----------



## willemm (20 Feb 2008)

You can insure a second car without problems, except that you start with zero no claim bonus. This seems very unfair, especially if you're the only named driver on both cars (i.e. you're not insuring it for somebody else).

In most other European countries (e.g. Holland), once a car is insured anybody with a full license driving it will be insured under the policy (as long as it's not rented out commercially). Also, in those countries you can insure a second car on the same terms as your first car, with the same ncb. Usually you even get a discount as you wont be able to drive both cars at the same time!


----------



## ailbhe (21 Feb 2008)

Some companies will mirror a bonus from another policy so long as you don't want a young driver named on the second policy. 
The soft top may pose a problem as will the year. 
Try a big broker who may be able to help.


----------



## WhoAmI (21 Feb 2008)

willemm said:


> You can insure a second car without problems, except that you start with zero no claim bonus. This seems very unfair, especially if you're the only named driver on both cars (i.e. you're not insuring it for somebody else).
> 
> In most other European countries (e.g. Holland), once a car is insured anybody with a full license driving it will be insured under the policy (as long as it's not rented out commercially). Also, in those countries you can insure a second car on the same terms as your first car, with the same ncb. Usually you even get a discount as you wont be able to drive both cars at the same time!



You're right - it is grossly unfair. But so is the whole insurance industry in this country.

I know that for motorbikes, Carole Nash offer a classic (15-years +) multi-bike policy, which works out rather nicely. It's possible they do the same for cars, and I know that they either currently do or intend offering policies on modern cars too. Perhaps that's a route to look at - have both cars on the one policy, provided you go with CN.


----------



## Kiddo (21 Feb 2008)

willemm said:


> You can insure a second car without problems, except that you start with zero no claim bonus. This seems very unfair, especially if you're the only named driver on both cars (i.e. you're not insuring it for somebody else)


 
I've recently changed cars. When I was transferring my insurance I inquired about keeping up the insurance on my other one until I sold it.. It cost me €110 for one months cover on my old car ..my annual insurance is €350 fully comp on the new one.


----------



## ailbhe (22 Feb 2008)

I'll say it again as nobody seems to have noticed 




ailbhe said:


> Some companies will mirror a bonus from another policy so long as you don't want a young driver named on the second policy.


----------

